# First day out on the grass!



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

I decided to let Willow ( the broody hen that hatched out 3 chicks last week) go out in our portable chicken tractor with her chicks today.

So here are Willow with Ash and Marshmellow.

They were happy as can be!! Such a good mama teaching her babies.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's one good looking hen!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Bee said:


> That's one good looking hen!


Thank you! She's a bantam partridge Cochin. The babies will be bigger than her in no time as they were from regular sized eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute. Where did you have her with the babies if this is their first time on grass ? Just curious.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, and thats a healthy looking hen you got


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Very cute. Where did you have her with the babies if this is their first time on grass ? Just curious.


I've got her and the babies in a storage container in the spare bedroom (on the 1st floor of the house) since before they hatched last week. It's a 2x3x2 storage tote with a baby gate on top.

I plan on putting them in the bantam/growing up coop next week.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

First day for Black Lady and her baby too!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> First day for Black Lady and her baby too!


That's so pretty! What kind of chick is that?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Elfinworld said:


> I've got her and the babies in a storage container in the spare bedroom (on the 1st floor of the house) since before they hatched last week. It's a 2x3x2 storage tote with a baby gate on top.
> 
> I plan on putting them in the bantam/growing up coop next week.


Ah got it. Sometimes when I read posts I wonder how people are doing things since I only know how I do it. My broody momma and babies are in an extra coop and run I have. Its interesting to learn all the different ways to do things.


----------

